# Only Motorbike riders will understand.



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

I scraped my peg for the first time!!
Woooooooo. 

People would of gone, WOAH, that guy's cool as!!! (I hope, because I was crapping)

Untill they seen my "L" plate, then they would of say, Woah, that guy's an idiot.


----------



## jonez (Apr 20, 2012)

hahaha first time peg scrappin brother good on ya it always is good when u can role up outta it properly tho


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 20, 2012)

Your right JA, I have NOoooo idea but it sounds painful lol YAY you rock seeing it is something you wanted to achieve


----------



## Megzz (Apr 20, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Your right JA, I have NOoooo idea but it sounds painful lol


lol!! :lol:
I dont know what it is either but I agree, 'peg scraping' doesn't sound pleasant at all.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

jonez said:


> hahaha first time peg scrappin brother good on ya it always is good when u can role up outta it properly tho



I wen't up to Mt Baw Baw the other week (about 3 weeks ago), plenty of spots to do it there... just so tight, and the fog was unbelieveable I wasn't game enough... not when I cant see whats around the corner.


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Apr 20, 2012)

no pain unless you dont manage to bring the bike back upright after the corner .lol


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

It's not painful, it's scraping the footpegs (where your feet sit) along the ground when cornering.



darring said:


> no pain unless you dont manage to bring the bike back upright after the corner .lol



lol, so that's why you go quicker... so the pain is over quicker if you do fall off...


----------



## jonez (Apr 20, 2012)

hahaha ye some good riding up there great to learn. i use to ride fmx then broke me back so gave that the *** and play on street bikes everyso often now its easy compared to other **** u can do on em but a hell of a rush when u get that perfect 150kmh+ corner haha


----------



## Erebos (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice  I remember my first time


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Nice  I remember my first time
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton




Still talking about scraping pegs on motorbikes yeah?



jonez said:


> hahaha ye some good riding up there great to learn. i use to ride fmx then broke me back so gave that the *** and play on street bikes everyso often now its easy compared to other **** u can do on em but a hell of a rush when u get that perfect 150kmh+ corner haha




that's no good mate.


----------



## jonez (Apr 20, 2012)

ye sucked but im better now just backs not as it could be


----------



## JackTheHerper (Apr 20, 2012)

Rockstore Peg Scrape - YouTube ??? am i right? lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 20, 2012)

depends on what bike your on,some bikes scrape the pegs cause there pegs are so low,some scrape them cause the suspension has been flogged out and gone soft.


----------



## jonez (Apr 20, 2012)

JackTheHerper said:


> Rockstore Peg Scrape - YouTube ??? am i right? lol


very much correct mate great feelin doin it



$NaKe PiMp said:


> depends on what bike your on,some bikes scrape the pegs cause there pegs are so low,some scrape them cause the suspension has been flogged out and gone soft.


Now come on mate do u really think his this excited about his shocks being [email protected]$ked out?


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

2011 GSX650... I'd hope they aren't ****ed, but they are pretty low to the floor... 
Thanks for killin the joy.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 20, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> depends on what bike your on,some bikes scrape the pegs cause there pegs are so low,some scrape them cause the suspension has been flogged out and gone soft.




I'd have to agree... what's the ride. Ain't that hard to scrape the pegs on a CB250 vs a CBR250. Still great feeling though the first time regardless which bike lol.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes I was  I Race my bike 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 20, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> 2011 GSX650... I'd hope they aren't ****ed, but they are pretty low to the floor...
> Thanks for killin the joy.


Never mind JA I am still clapping(now I know what I am clapping for lol)


----------



## veenarm (Apr 20, 2012)

My first peg scrape was going around a large round about in Canberra, didn't even realise I was that low to the ground going around and my god did it startle the sh## out of me, strait back up into strait position - thankfully I was on the exit I wanted!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep, mine was on the turn off to get onto the freeway from my place... 

This is what I looked like :shock:

and then this 

then this 

and after this comment


$NaKe PiMp said:


> depends on what bike your on,some bikes scrape the pegs cause there pegs are so low,some scrape them cause the suspension has been flogged out and gone soft.



:|


----------



## Megzz (Apr 20, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> It's not painful, it's scraping the footpegs (where your feet sit) along the ground when cornering.


Ahh in that case, well done. Good to hear it has absolutely nothing to do with your winkie.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 20, 2012)

congrats on the peg scrape , its all fun and games till you come off then it just hurts ive only ever done a different kind of peg scrape, the up right kind when im stuck in a muddy rut sometimes the pegs get stuck in the dirt thats when its time to make a new track around the rut


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

Megzz said:


> Ahh in that case, well done. Good to hear it has absolutely nothing to do with your winkie.



my winkie?

Do, he's safely tucked away, I need him.
If that's what I think you're talking about...:?



thomasssss said:


> congrats on the peg scrape , its all fun and games till you come off then it just hurts ive only ever done a different kind of peg scrape, the up right kind when im stuck in a muddy rut sometimes the pegs get stuck in the dirt thats when its time to make a new track around the rut



lol,


----------



## Megzz (Apr 20, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> my winkie?
> 
> Do, he's safely tucked away, I need him.
> If that's what I think you're talking about...:?
> ,


Look, on opening this thread I had no idea what your 'peg' was. My mind does tend to wander...


----------



## browny (Apr 20, 2012)

first time you scrape a peg it gives you the biggest grin ever, sports bikes are definitely where the fun's at just make sure you keep an eye on them cagers at round-a-bouts, sorry but older ladies late for kinder pick up especially....trust me on that

I think that your best having them as a weekend thing so to speak, general commuting is asking for trouble most the time.....and don't get me started on the road crayons


back on track........congrats Josh be proud mate don't stress the 'what about' comments they don't know what your riding etc so just making general comments.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2012)

browny said:


> keep an eye on them cagers at round-a-bouts, sorry but older ladies late for kinder pick up especially....trust me on that



Haha, true, although in my experience just about everyone pulls out in front of me at roundabouts, I always expect it... makes me laugh sometimes 

Never scraped a peg on my bike, but it's a cruiser so I don't have to lean it very far to make it turn 

Next you could aim to get a knee down, then an elbow, just like this:


----------



## SA_Goannas (Apr 20, 2012)

Saw a Temporary Australian get nailed in Melbourne Street North Adelaide this afternoon, screaming up the inside of the traffic on a single lane road until he came to a very sudden stop when a car came out of a blind side street a little too far & this twit went sailing across the bonnet with his bike left wedged under the VB Commodore front guard. No sympathy for them, they deserve all they get & then some....

I wonder if he bragged about his heroics on the 'net.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 20, 2012)

Mine was at 170 on turn one at eastern creek 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

SA_Goannas said:


> Saw a Temporary Australian get nailed in Melbourne Street North Adelaide this afternoon, screaming up the inside of the traffic on a single lane road until he came to a very sudden stop when a car came out of a blind side street a little too far & this twit went sailing across the bonnet with his bike left wedged under the VB Commodore front guard. No sympathy for them, they deserve all they get & then some....
> 
> I wonder if he bragged about his heroics on the 'net.



Yeah, well... can't help stupidity can you?



Erebos said:


> Mine was at 170 on turn one at eastern creek
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



I wasn't going fast, only about 80km



Megzz said:


> Look, on opening this thread I had no idea what your 'peg' was. My mind does tend to wander...



So does my winkie


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2012)

SA_Goannas said:


> Saw a Temporary Australian get nailed in Melbourne Street North Adelaide this afternoon, screaming up the inside of the traffic on a single lane road until he came to a very sudden stop when a car came out of a blind side street a little too far & this twit went sailing across the bonnet with his bike left wedged under the VB Commodore front guard. No sympathy for them, they deserve all they get & then some....
> 
> I wonder if he bragged about his heroics on the 'net.



They shouldn't have been screaming up the side of traffic, however many bike riders want to get to the front to avoid having this happen:

Motorcycle Crash - YouTube


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

browny said:


> first time you scrape a peg it gives you the biggest grin ever, sports bikes are definitely where the fun's at just make sure you keep an eye on them cagers at round-a-bouts, sorry but older ladies late for kinder pick up especially....trust me on that
> 
> I think that your best having them as a weekend thing so to speak, general commuting is asking for trouble most the time.....and don't get me started on the road crayons
> 
> ...




Well, it's not a sports bike, it's a sports tourer... Suzuki GSX650F (It's the LAMS version) I was very suprised I could get it that low... I didn't mean to do it.
I'm looking at a GSXR for my next bike, if not... a CBR800 maybe 1000. 

Well, I live in the Latrobe Valley, there are plenty on hills and windy back roads. Every road to get to the next town has a speed limit of 100 or more, even on the back roads. So the general commuting part, is all I ever really do on it. Weekends are busier than the weekdays from people going away.



Tahlia said:


> They shouldn't have been screaming up the side of traffic, however many bike riders want to get to the front to avoid having this happen:
> 
> Motorcycle Crash - YouTube



are you okay??

*** LADY!? YOU JUST HIT HIM WITH YOUR CAR!!

HE'S FINE!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> are you okay??
> 
> *** LADY!? YOU JUST HIT HIM WITH YOUR CAR!!
> 
> HE'S FINE!



Lol, yep! There's also a good video somewhere of someone who didn't give way to a bike in a roundabout because they didn't see him, but they spotted him while in the roundabout and *stopped right in front of him. *I'd like to know what they were thinking, if someone is coming towards you the reaction should be to get out of the way, not stop in front of them so they can hit you. :facepalm:


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

Motorbike riders... death wish or what.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2012)

I wouldn't say death wish. You get pretty good at predicting what other people are going to do. The guy on the bike that had the roundabout incident didn't crash because he was prepared for what was going to happen. Found the video:

roundabout blindness - YouTube

I've almost traveled 2000kms on my bike and I've had people in cars do stupid things but I'm always watching what other road users are doing and keeping a good distance from vehicles in front of me and things have been good so far. I had a truck that moved over into my lane because the driver didn't see me, but as soon as his indicator came on I knew he was going to move straight over, so I applied to brakes and everything turned out fine. It wasn't a terribly close call and it didn't scare me. The only times I've been scared on my bike is when I've taken a corner a bit too quickly, and that was entirely my fault.


----------



## JackTar (Apr 20, 2012)

SA_Goannas said:


> Saw a Temporary Australian get nailed in Melbourne Street North Adelaide this afternoon, screaming up the inside of the traffic on a single lane road until he came to a very sudden stop when a car came out of a blind side street a little too far & this twit went sailing across the bonnet with his bike left wedged under the VB Commodore front guard. No sympathy for them, they deserve all they get & then some....
> 
> I wonder if he bragged about his heroics on the 'net.



I don't know what is worse, calling someone a temporary Australian just because they are doing something that you haven't got the balls to do or that you would wish pain or injury on another human being you sicko.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2012)

All human life is temporary, so there isn't much point in calling anyone a temporary Australian just because they ride a bike. I've had a good look around motorcycle forums and asked questions and there are quite a few people who have ridden for decades, it isn't necessarily an activity that includes certain death, that's a sensationalistic way to look at it. The ones who do stupid things get killed at a higher rate but the same can be said for those who do stupid things in cars.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> I wouldn't say death wish. You get pretty good at predicting what other people are going to do. The guy on the bike that had the roundabout incident didn't crash because he was prepared for what was going to happen. Found the video:
> 
> roundabout blindness - YouTube
> 
> I've almost traveled 2000kms on my bike and I've had people in cars do stupid things but I'm always watching what other road users are doing and keeping a good distance from vehicles in front of me and things have been good so far. I had a truck that moved over into my lane because the driver didn't see me, but as soon as his indicator came on I knew he was going to move straight over, so I applied to brakes and everything turned out fine. It wasn't a terribly close call and it didn't scare me. The only times I've been scared on my bike is when I've taken a corner a bit too quickly, and that was entirely my fault.




_LOVE THE COMMENTARY!!
Gotta watch that people..._


----------



## Erebos (Apr 21, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Motorbike riders... death wish or what.



Where abouts mate I grew up in moe


Cheers Brenton


----------



## SA_Goannas (Apr 21, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> however many bike riders want to get to the front to avoid having this happen



Many want to get to the front because they're impatient. Nice video, bet he was glad he was filming 



JackTar said:


> I don't know what is worse, calling someone a temporary Australian just because they are doing something that you haven't got the balls to do or that you would wish pain or injury on another human being you sicko.



Granted I 'lack the balls' to ride a bike on the roads, mainly as I have a brain. The instances I see on a daily basis the number of motorcyclists doing crazy stuff on the roads is alarming, they really don't value their life at all. Hence if me being a 'sicko' is drawing some level of satisfaction from these idiots smashing themselves up & even killing themselves then I am glad to be a 'sicko'. As then there's one less idiot on the road.



Tahlia said:


> All human life is temporary, so there isn't much point in calling anyone a temporary Australian just because they ride a bike



Many motorcyclists are just a lot more 'temporary' than the rest of us


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 21, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Where abouts mate I grew up in moe
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



I grew up in Broadmeadows, moved to Moe. :shock:

One extreme to the next hey?


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 21, 2012)

JackTar said:


> I don't know what is worse, calling someone a temporary Australian just because they are doing something that you haven't got the balls to do or that you would wish pain or injury on another human being you sicko.



I think he's calling him a temporary australian because he's stupid and doing something dangerous, not just because he's doing something dangerous. Nothing wrong with riding a bike, but there's enough people doing it that are a danger to themselves and others. A couple of weeks ago I was on the sydney-newc freeway and saw a bike rider split-laning two semis that were doing 110. I couldn't even begin to guess what speed he was doing. You see enough people doing that and it starts to reflect on bike riders in general, just like bike riders see drivers doing retarded stuff and start generalising to the rest of the population.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 21, 2012)

SA_Goannas said:


> Many want to get to the front because they're impatient. Nice video, bet he was glad he was filming
> 
> Granted I 'lack the balls' to ride a bike on the roads, mainly as I have a brain. The instances I see on a daily basis the number of motorcyclists doing crazy stuff on the roads is alarming, they really don't value their life at all. Hence if me being a 'sicko' is drawing some level of satisfaction from these idiots smashing themselves up & even killing themselves then I am glad to be a 'sicko'. As then there's one less idiot on the road.



If you read thing from motorcycle forums about getting to the front and talk to people who ride the main reason for getting to the front is to avoid being rear ended, not getting up the front because of impatience. It's mainly people who don't ride that think it's because of impatience.

You don't ride a bike because you have a brain? I hope you're not trying to imply that all bike riders are stupid because we certainly aren't. There are some idiots who ride bikes and do stupid things, but we're not all like that and shouldn't all be called idiots who don't value our lives. I certainly value mine which is why I'm a careful rider. 

Your attitude about getting satisfaction from bike riders getting hurt or killed from doing stupid things is a bit disturbing. Have you ever known someone who died being stupid on a bike? I did and I certainly didn't get any pleasure from knowing he was dead... mainly because I saw how much it hurt his family. Plus I have a heart 



SA_Goannas said:


> Many motorcyclists are just a lot more 'temporary' than the rest of us



Many idiots who drive cars are more temporary than the rest of us too, we hear plenty about the people who do stupid things with vehicles but not much about the good ones, that story is boring


----------



## Erebos (Apr 21, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> I grew up in Broadmeadows, moved to Moe. :shock:
> 
> One extreme to the next hey?



Hahahah it's ok there all my family is still there it's good there quiet nice if you an deal with the people


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Batanga (Apr 21, 2012)

Go for a drive up the old pacific highway on a weekend towards the Central Coast and watch all of the morons there that put others in danger because they expect people in cars to be monitoring their safety. We went for a drive a few weeks ago and this bike kept getting up my *** (I had my 2 children in the car) so wasn't going to speed for his sake. The knob overtook in the right lane and revved his P.O.S bike and left both myself and my 7 year old son deaf in the right ear for the rest of the day.
The "mid life crisis" gang usually all stop at a restaurant on the pacific highway and I can tell you now that prick on the bike was lucky that he didn't stop there because he would have been waddling home with his helmet and his bike rammed right up his ***.

90% of bikers seem to think it's the job of those in cars to ensure their safety.....


----------



## Erebos (Apr 21, 2012)

Batanga said:


> Go for a drive up the old pacific highway on a weekend towards the Central Coast and watch all of the morons there that put others in danger because they expect people in cars to be monitoring their safety. We went for a drive a few weeks ago and this bike kept getting up my *** (I had my 2 children in the car) so wasn't going to speed for his sake. The knob overtook in the right lane and revved his P.O.S bike and left both myself and my 7 year old son deaf in the right ear for the rest of the day.
> The "mid life crisis" gang usually all stop at a restaurant on the pacific highway and I can tell you now that prick on the bike was lucky that he didn't stop there because he would have been waddling home with his helmet and his bike rammed right up his ***.
> 
> 90% of bikers seem to think it's the job of those in cars to ensure their safety.....



Your jokeing right! I love that road always use to fly up it when I lived in Sydney we never expected cars to do anything unsafe for us. Your generalization of us bikers is insulting obvesly you have never experienced it I drive and ride so understand both sides 

YOUR WRONG!!!!!

Mate it's a road so you share rights with other road users and if ppl on bikes do illegal things it makes me a moron to. What's wrong with you are you not happy with your life or somthing? 

It seems your prejudice comments towards us riders is is belittling. You need help. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Batanga (Apr 21, 2012)

Erebos said:


> I love that road always use to fly up it when I lived in Sydney
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Thanks, you just proved my point.


----------



## SA_Goannas (Apr 21, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Your attitude about getting satisfaction from bike riders getting hurt or killed from doing stupid things is a bit disturbing.



Not for me. And that's all that really matters.



Tahlia said:


> Have you ever known someone who died being stupid on a bike?



My wife's brother was killed on the Paris Creek Road here in Adelaide (motorcyclists over here use it as a racetrack). Lovely 10+km strip of tarmac running through the countryside. Only problem for Garry that day was the 200yo Eucalypt growing close to the road. I have no sympathy for the guy. He was an idiot & deserved what he got. Unfortunately these idiots don't see the repercussions of their stupidity, how their families are feeling when they see their loved ones being scraped off the road with a shovel. That's the only sad part in it.



Batanga said:


> Thanks, you just proved my point.



Mine too.

I'm not intending to state that ALL motorcyclists are idiots, however IMO the vast majority are. And yes, I'm disturbing, sicko etc. blah blah blah... but at least I'm the one sitting comfortable in the Landcruiser watching this twit the other day flying across the bonnet. I'm going to stop now, for if I state here what I really hoped happened to him (& others like him) then some of these 'Temporary Australians' are going to get their knickers in a knot. Big time.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 21, 2012)

Batanga said:


> 90% of bikers seem to think it's the job of those in cars to ensure their safety.....



Absolute load of crap. I don't know ANY bikers who trust anyone in a car to keep them safe. Very bad exaggeration!



SA_Goannas said:


> I have no sympathy for the guy. He was an idiot & deserved what he got.



Yep, you're definitely a prick.



SA_Goannas said:


> I'm going to stop now, for if I state here what I really hoped happened to him (& others like him) then some of these 'Temporary Australians' are going to get their knickers in a knot. Big time.



What was the point of your first post on this thread anyway, this thread was about a good experience on a bike, not one about idiots.


----------



## SA_Goannas (Apr 21, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Yep, you're definitely a prick.



My darling, I am much worse than that


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 21, 2012)

SA_Goannas said:


> My darling, I am much worse than that



So am I sometimes


----------



## Batanga (Apr 21, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Absolute load of crap. I don't know ANY bikers who trust anyone in a car to keep them safe. Very bad exaggeration!


Come to the Central Coast and drive along the pacific highway. When idiots on bikes take blind corners on the wrong side of the road at 100km's it is making cars take charge of their safety.
So unless you have driven/ridden there and seen what I'm talking about please don't comment.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 21, 2012)

Batanga said:


> Come to the Central Coast and drive along the pacific highway. When idiots on bikes take blind corners on the wrong side of the road at 100km's it is making cars take charge of their safety.
> So unless you have driven/ridden there and seen what I'm talking about please don't comment.



Your comment read like your were trying to generalise *all* bikers. Do you drive along that highway all day everyday? No? You can't say that 90% of bikers are relying on car drivers for their safety because you've seen* some *do it sometimes. I'm part of the motorcycling community and an attitude of trusting others with their safety is *not* common.


----------



## Batanga (Apr 21, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Your comment read like your were trying to generalise *all* bikers. Do you drive along that highway all day everyday? No? You can't say that 90% of bikers are relying on car drivers for their safety because you've seen* some *do it sometimes. I'm part of the motorcycling community and an attitude of trusting others with their safety is *not* common.



Well you can believe what other people tell you, I will believe my eyes.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 21, 2012)

I believe what I see too, not what others tell me. Plus, you seem to be dodging my questions and making up statistics you can't back up


----------



## Batanga (Apr 21, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> I believe what I see too, not what others tell me. Plus, you seem to be dodging my questions and making up statistics you can't back up



Yes, I drive it all day every day (helmet strap may be a little tight)
Sorry but the "cool, lone wolf" mentality doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 21, 2012)

My first bike way back in 1975 was an 850 Norton . Soon found out that by removing the center stand you could crank it over a bit further . You had to watch the foot pegs though , they were designed to snap off rather than dig in and throw you off so carrying a spare was a good idea . As for the mouth , have you ever voiced your opinions in person to a biker , anywhere , ever ? No I didn't think so :]


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 21, 2012)

Batanga said:


> Yes, I drive it all day every day (helmet strap may be a little tight)
> Sorry but the "cool, lone wolf" mentality doesn't cut it for me.



Cool lone wolf? What are you on about? :|


----------



## Batanga (Apr 21, 2012)

Jungletrans said:


> My first bike way back in 1975 was an 850 Norton . Soon found out that by removing the center stand you could crank it over a bit further . You had to watch the foot pegs though , they were designed to snap off rather than dig in and throw you off so carrying a spare was a good idea . As for the mouth , have you ever voiced your opinions in person to a biker , anywhere , ever ? No I didn't think so :]



No, I'm scared of people going through a mid-life crisis


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't let fear stop you :]


----------



## SA_Goannas (Apr 21, 2012)

Jungletrans said:


> As for the mouth , have you ever voiced your opinions in person to a biker , anywhere , ever ? No I didn't think so :]



Is this where the old 'tough guy biker' thing comes in to play? To answer your question, only to my (ex) brother in law. We had numerous 'discussions' about it, all in good spirit of course... although as it turns out, I was right, (again) as he's no longer with us, like many of your lot he's now pushing up the daisy's.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 21, 2012)

I guess in this thread

The title really says it all.....

*Only motorbike riders will understand*


----------



## Erebos (Apr 21, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> I guess in this thread
> 
> The title really says it all.....
> 
> *Only motorbike riders will understand*



Agreed. There's a pre judgmental person speaking here that has no idea I race my sports bikes and do stupid things on the track so am I a stupid head like you make me out to be? Maybe...... But at least it's a controlled environment 

Here's my bad boy






Well one of them 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## JackTar (Apr 21, 2012)

SA_Goannas said:


> Is this where the old 'tough guy biker' thing comes in to play? To answer your question, only to my (ex) brother in law. We had numerous 'discussions' about it, all in good spirit of course... although as it turns out, I was right, (again) as he's no longer with us, like many of your lot he's now pushing up the daisy's.



Do the world a favour and join him.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 21, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Agreed. There's a pre judgmental person speaking here that has no idea I race my sports bikes and do stupid things on the track so am I a stupid head like you make me out to be? Maybe...... But at least it's a controlled environment
> 
> Here's my bad boy
> 
> ...




NOICE.... sweet looking weapon mate


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 21, 2012)

I operate an accident tow truck and attend far more fatal car accidents than bike fatals . Most of the bike accidents are caused by car drivers , they cannot see a car or truck coming so they don't even notice a bike . I was told by a driving safety lecturer that bike riders are the safest car drivers because they are used to treating all other road users as potential threats . Also ; 95% of bike fatals occur in the first 5 years of riding so keep an eye out and live to be an old fart :]


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Megzz said:


> lol!! :lol:
> I dont know what it is either but I agree, 'peg scraping' doesn't sound pleasant at all.



just means you scraped your foot peg on the ground as you went round the corner (bit faster than some recommend)


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 21, 2012)

Haters gonna hate - just ignore them. They'll never understand and trying to explain it is harder than teaching particle physics to a turtle.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Megzz said:


> Ahh in that case, well done. Good to hear it has absolutely nothing to do with your winkie.



ouch that would be painful



Red-Ink said:


> I'd have to agree... what's the ride. Ain't that hard to scrape the pegs on a CB250 vs a CBR250. Still great feeling though the first time regardless which bike lol.


whats a cb250? try doing it on a harley


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 21, 2012)

I learned to ride on a CB250 at Stay Upright. I didn't like those bikes much, they were a bit higher than I was comfortable with (I'm only 5ft1 ) I scraped a peg on that... when I dropped it. :lol:


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 21, 2012)

gee there are some a-holes on this website,started off with some young guy excited about scraping his foot peg for the first time and ends up with pricks wishing you were dead.GET A LIFE,not all motorcyclists are morons although I agree some of them are brain dead before they start.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 21, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> whats a cb250? try doing it on a harley



CB250 = little put put honda lol

I scraped the footboards on a mates fatboy, he wasn't impressed


----------



## dangles (Apr 21, 2012)

Batanga said:


> Come to the Central Coast and drive along the pacific highway. When idiots on bikes take blind corners on the wrong side of the road at 100km's it is making cars take charge of their safety.
> So unless you have driven/ridden there and seen what I'm talking about please don't comment.


Seen it myself, but wouldn't generalize because of 1 or 2.


Incident today. I was riding on a dirt bike near Clarence, had bike issues so was riding back along a dirt road to our camp area. Come around a blind left handed( of which I slowed down to around 20 kmh for) to find 3 4x4 oncoming side by side blocking the whole road. If I hadn't slowed down and taken the corner slower I woulda been a hood ornament from doing the right thing. So I guess today my safety was in the hands of a non bike rider doing the wrong thing.

Btw I cover over 500kms a week for work on a bike decked out in full Fluoro gear and panniers, other drivers still pull out in front/merge and fail to give way. When I'm riding, I perceive every other road user as a threat and also internalize of every incident.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 21, 2012)

The main rule every rider should adhere to is, once that lid clips on... trust no one!


----------



## cactus2u (Apr 21, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> The main rule every rider should adhere to is, once that lid clips on... trust no one!



i trust everyone of them is out to get me
congrats Josh yip its always a buzz 1st or the 1001st i_ like getting off a bike after a ride & having the adrenalin shakes 
ALL cage drivers are out to get ya unless their bikes @ home & they have taken the car for a change_


----------



## Erebos (Apr 21, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> NOICE.... sweet looking weapon mate



Thx mate it goes all right it's a bored out 650 motor in that bad boy it cost more then you could imagine. Thanks for Anthony at pro cycles for all his help and use of there ute best bike shop in sydney. 


Cheers Brenton



Jungletrans said:


> I operate an accident tow truck and attend far more fatal car accidents than bike fatals . Most of the bike accidents are caused by car drivers , they cannot see a car or truck coming so they don't even notice a bike . I was told by a driving safety lecturer that bike riders are the safest car drivers because they are used to treating all other road users as potential threats . Also ; 95% of bike fatals occur in the first 5 years of riding so keep an eye out and live to be an old fart :]



Great stats there I would agree. I am more aware of everything coz I love my bike. 


Cheers Brenton



Tahlia said:


> I learned to ride on a CB250 at Stay Upright. I didn't like those bikes much, they were a bit higher than I was comfortable with (I'm only 5ft1 ) I scraped a peg on that... when I dropped it. :lol:



Hahahahah I did my upright on a hyosung couldn't do the u turn for poo


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Banjo (Apr 21, 2012)

Batanga said:


> Go for a drive up the old pacific highway on a weekend towards the Central Coast and watch all of the morons there that put others in danger because they expect people in cars to be monitoring their safety. We went for a drive a few weeks ago and this bike kept getting up my *** (I had my 2 children in the car) so wasn't going to speed for his sake. The knob overtook in the right lane and revved his P.O.S bike and left both myself and my 7 year old son deaf in the right ear for the rest of the day.
> The "mid life crisis" gang usually all stop at a restaurant on the pacific highway and I can tell you now that prick on the bike was lucky that he didn't stop there because he would have been waddling home with his helmet and his bike rammed right up his ***.
> 
> 90% of bikers seem to think it's the job of those in cars to ensure their safety.....



Cage driver pretty much sums it up, you most likely drive a Volvo as well. And as for pulling over and teaching the guy a lesson, good on ya.

And good you Joshua for scaping your peg, and stay right side up.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 21, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Hahahahah I did my upright on a hyosung couldn't do the u turn for poo



The stupid thing was I dropped it on the afternoon of the second day after I stalled it for the 50th time (that probably isn't much of an exaggeration either :lol. I had a lot of trouble with the clutch on that bike due to my short stubby fingers, and the fact that you didn't hit the friction point until the clutch was almost all the way out. I was very relieved when I started riding my own bike, it was 10 times easier.


----------



## Banjo (Apr 21, 2012)

This thread has had some nasty things said about bike riders, but those who want to wish bad things on us bike riders should remember we all have family waiting for us at home as well who love us just as much as they do you.


----------



## JackTar (Apr 21, 2012)

Banjo said:


> This thread has had some nasty things said about bike riders, but those who want to wish bad things on us bike riders should remember we all have family waiting for us at home as well who love us just as much as they do you.



I'm fairly confident that SA_Goannas has no one at all who loves him, that is what has made him such an ignorant, miserable little man.


----------



## DangerousDrivers (Apr 21, 2012)

An alarming number of drivers I have seen driving their vehicle on our roads do so in a dangerous manner. The percentage of dangerous driving VS the number of drivers I've seen on the road, far outweighs the percentage of dangerous riding VS the number of riders I have seen on the road.
Dangerous driving is not merely driving at high speed, taking corners in an inappropriate manner, doing burnouts or hand brake turns. I think that most people who do these kind of things are doing them beyond their skill level and they are idiots. But I also think that many of them are capable of doing these things *safely, *in appropriate areas, at appropriate times, in appropriate conditions. And more importantly, they have the ability to *judge *their actions, they have the appropriate skill level and their car is capable of operating under the conditions they have put it under, and as a result they are able to do these sorts of things without endangering themselves or others. They might even look cool doing it.

The type of driving that is the *most dangerous *and that I see most often is thus:
Drivers *being too distracted, *by their smart phones, children in the car, the GPS unit, etc*;*
Drivers *not paying attention;
*Drivers* not looking, *especially at intersections and roundabouts.Why do so many drivers drive in this manner?
Maybe they are just having a bad day, maybe they are tired (so they shouldn't be driving anyway), or maybe they just have a lapse in concentration (in which case I would hope they pull over and have a break).
Or maybe...
*They just don't care.
*They take no pride in the operation of their vehicle, they see it as only a means of getting from A to B, picking the kids up from school, carrying loads, using it when it takes to much effort to simply walk down to the shops.
They see motorcyclists as a nuisance, and would rather not have to share the road with them. Riding is bloody dangerous. If you ride a motorcycle on the road, you have a death wish.
It is this appalling attitude that causes all of the above issues. It needs to be stamped out. There should be a half hour assessment about the reason why people want to drive a car, included in the license testing phase. So that their attitude can be judged, and an assessment made about whether they should be a holder of a Driver's License. People with a poor attitude towards *any *other road users should never be issued with a license until their attitude changes.
*SA_Goannas,* you are one of these simple-minded people with a poor attitude towards a very common road user, the motorcyclist. Please get off the roads until your attitude changes, and make the roads a safer place.
Consider this:
People riding motorcycles on the road during peak hour reduce congestion.
Motorcycles have a low carbon-emissions output when compared to automobiles. They are better for the environment.
Motorcyclists are among the most courteous road users out there. Despite rarely having the same courteous attitude shown to them, we (speaking from my own riding behaviours here, I admit) pull over to the next lane on freeways and even regular roads when drivers behind us want to get ahead of us. We stop traffic behind us when the lane next to us is closed/ending and people need to get over. We shorten cues at traffic lights by filtering to the front, and ensure that we do not block pedestrians. We nod at drivers when they have done the right thing.
I believe that motorcyclists represent the highest percentage of safe road use per vehicle type. The average % of motorcycle fatalities and acute hospital admissions is rapidly falling behind the amount of registered motorcycles in Victoria.

*SA_Goannas,* and all other road users who think most motorcyclists ride dangerously, please adjust your attitude. A positive attitude and smart road-using behaviours from everyone is the real key to lowering fatalities and transport accidents on Australia's roads. Together, we can make our roads a safer, happier and overall better place by educating ourselves, keeping on top of vehicle maintenance, doing the right thing and using *common sense.*


----------



## tankslapt (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ dude, you forgot to add taxi drivers.

top notch Josh! such a good feeling! next is a quicker bike, then track days, then racing. 
Oh.... and 3 day road trips with mates where you go out after riding all day to wake up still drunk and still wearing your 1 piece going *** happened last night!? and why is this ****ing cat sleeping on my chest...


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 22, 2012)

DangerousDrivers said:


> An alarming number of drivers I have seen driving their vehicle on our roads do so in a dangerous manner. The percentage of dangerous driving VS the number of drivers I've seen on the road, far outweighs the percentage of dangerous riding VS the number of riders I have seen on the road.
> Dangerous driving is not merely driving at high speed, taking corners in an inappropriate manner, doing burnouts or hand brake turns. I think that most people who do these kind of things are doing them beyond their skill level and they are idiots. But I also think that many of them are capable of doing these things *safely, *in appropriate areas, at appropriate times, in appropriate conditions. And more importantly, they have the ability to *judge *their actions, they have the appropriate skill level and their car is capable of operating under the conditions they have put it under, and as a result they are able to do these sorts of things without endangering themselves or others. They might even look cool doing it.
> 
> The type of driving that is the *most dangerous *and that I see most often is thus:
> ...




yep, what he said


and the best thing about bikes is.... they do WHEELIES


----------



## SA_Goannas (Apr 22, 2012)

DangerousDrivers said:


> An alarming number of drivers I have seen driving their vehicle on our roads do so in a dangerous manner. The percentage of dangerous driving VS the number of drivers I've seen on the road, far outweighs the percentage of dangerous riding VS the number of riders I have seen on the road.
> Dangerous driving is not merely driving at high speed, taking corners in an inappropriate manner, doing burnouts or hand brake turns. I think that most people who do these kind of things are doing them beyond their skill level and they are idiots. But I also think that many of them are capable of doing these things *safely, *in appropriate areas, at appropriate times, in appropriate conditions. And more importantly, they have the ability to *judge *their actions, they have the appropriate skill level and their car is capable of operating under the conditions they have put it under, and as a result they are able to do these sorts of things without endangering themselves or others. They might even look cool doing it.
> 
> The type of driving that is the *most dangerous *and that I see most often is thus:
> ...



You joined a snake forum at midnight just to post all that? Interesting. But I agree with some of what you have written (the rest of it indicates you live in fairyland), in an ideal world that would be great. But as per the photo so eloquently posted after you (& I have quoted below), this is exactly what I am talking about. There are just as many idiots driving cars as there are motorcyclists, probably more, but you're a lot safer in a car. But as per the thread title, no I won't ever understand 



$NaKe PiMp said:


> yep, what he said
> 
> 
> and the best thing about bikes is.... they do WHEELIES



Thanks for clarifying many people's opinion of many motorcyclists. Would you ride like that past a police car? Insert excuses below.....


----------



## veenarm (Apr 22, 2012)

I love how the 'actual' snake threads are closely monitored for absolute absurdity in remove/deleting threads... but in this post there are many personal attacks and none of them back been removed.

Seriously, I used to Ride, and as I go I should go for my P's it got closer to Winter in Canberra, and I just kept weighing up the risks... 
1) It's freaking cold in winter here and I wouldn't ride for 4-5months of the year....
2) Even on a good day, I'm dodging at least 2 -3 incidents from Cars who really just don't look.... (not all cars but yes it happens a lot even with the massive roads in Canberra)...
3) The risk was too high and upgrading my licence would only entice me to get a bigger bike which even increased it...

I'm not saying it's always dangerous etc, I will likely get another one when I am a bit older but probably only dirt bikes etc or if I decide for long trips blah...

My brother and his mate both ride, and thankfully my brother is suspended for 3 months at the moment for doing over 45 in a 110 on the hume... auto suspension on NSW licence $750 fine... and 6 ? points...
My mate who lives with me 2 weeks before he got his licence 'changed' to ACT but got caught doing the same in NSW only got the fine (no points)... 

BOTH of them said 'we won't speed (MY MATE IS ONLY ON HIS L's FFS)....At least my brother was on his full...

Fact is you have a weapon of a machine that can boot in the speed at any time and cause many things to happen... yes you get an adrenaline rush but IMO that kick every now and then isn't worth the higher risk of my death I have known at least 2 people who have died on bikes.

Any who.... my2c...

SA_Goannas is entitled to his opinion as is everyone else, that's no excuse to personally attack him as someone else has done in this thread. Many people share his opinion (I don't) but can we get this thread back on topic a new rider took a step in realising his limits when riding which is a good thing, once you hit your limits you can start to work with in your own safetly/comfort boundries... which in turn will make you a better rider..

- Riders who drive are more cautious of other riders because they really don't want to be on receiving end and if they were on the giving end then well that's just worse for all involved :|


----------



## OldSkool (Apr 22, 2012)

*MMMMMMCrow eater*



JackTar said:


> I'm fairly confident that SA_Goannas has no one at all who loves him, that is what has made him such an ignorant, miserable little man.



This fella is just the type that kills motorcycle riders because they drive their cars with contempt, what a self righteous prick.
How did the hoon laws come into place?
That would be young male car drivers!
Not all motorcyclists are the same but unfortunately most young men are and this is nothing new and nothing that will change.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 22, 2012)

Holy crap, I'm gone for one day and there is an argument...

Most of us who have written on this post are motorcyclists, thanks for the pat on the back.

@ SA goannas, 
I know what you mean and I'm sure most of the other people on here agree that yes, motorcycles are dangerous, but only because of the people riding them.
You drive a car yes? Have you ever, EVER done a burn out? EVER dragged? EVER seen how quick your baby can go?
If not, you obviously drive a Prius.

Yes, there are some real stupid motorbike riders, but are you saying that there is no such thing as a stupid Commodoor driver? Stupid XR6 XR8 driver?
Stupid Skyline driver?

Motorcyclists know the risks involved in riding them.

I went up to mount Baw Baw a while ago, and the cars were in the middle of the road... I really have to disagree with you in saying we make the cars move for us... I'm sorry mate it's just no correct.

I also think that if someone get's hurt riding a motorbike, because they were doing stupid things, then that is their fault.
I also think that about car drivers.

As mentioned before, car drivers really are the ones we need to look for, because they simply do not look.

I drive a car, and I now look to make sure there are no bikes, because I know what it's like to have somone pull infront of you, or pull out of you.
It's effin scary.

Though, however scary it is, riding a motorbike is enjoyable, you feel free, when riding somewhere and you see others riding, you feel like just a bunch of mates even if you don't know them. You should give it a go one day.

If I hurt myself because I was doing somthing stupid, I'd wear it...
I'm sure this goes for all the other motorcyclists too.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 22, 2012)

poor old SA Goanna dude has just been drinking too much HATERADE

i dont have to hate on anyone,them included,cause i worry about my own stuff i dont lie awake at night hating on other people cause they actually enjoy an amazing passion like riding motorcycles,and riding in a way they would never be capable of cause they lack the basic locomotive skills and hand eye coordination.So stems there hatred.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 22, 2012)

I just did a burnout and side swiped three cars for the fun of it lol. Haha (joke) but that is my tire brand new after 3 laps on a track I was prety disappointed to still have wax on the side 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 22, 2012)

This is by bike, nothing too quick, remember I'm on my "L" plates.


----------



## Banjo (Apr 22, 2012)

Erebos said:


> I just did a burnout and side swiped three cars for the fun of it lol. Haha (joke) but that is my tire brand new after 3 laps on a track I was prety disappointed to still have wax on the side
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Those strips would be called......that's right, chicken strips. 
Good work on the tyre.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 22, 2012)

Erebos said:


> I just did a burnout and side swiped three cars for the fun of it lol. Haha (joke) but that is my tire brand new after 3 laps on a track I was prety disappointed to still have wax on the side
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton


Your bike has a very bad back rebound problem by the look of that tyre. You are wasting good money on tyres and losing on lap times.
It is not melted from riding quick, but from poor bike set up.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice bikes


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 22, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Nice bikes



Which club you joining?
Banditos?
Hells Angels?
Gypsy Jokers?
Comoncheros?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 22, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Which club you joining?
> Banditos?
> Hells Angels?
> Gypsy Jokers?
> Comoncheros?



Mate it's Bandidos and Comancheros and I don't think that things any where near 1200cc lol


----------



## Erebos (Apr 22, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> Your bike has a very bad back rebound problem by the look of that tyre. You are wasting good money on tyres and losing on lap times.
> It is not melted from riding quick, but from poor bike set up.



What do you mean back rebound? That was dirt test of the bike after a major rebuild of everything. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 22, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Mate it's Bandidos and Comancheros and I don't think that things any where near 1200cc lol



It's got NOS...


----------



## OldSkool (Apr 22, 2012)

View attachment 248783

This is my baby.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 22, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> It's got NOS...



haha NOS or no NOS you wont get away from this weapon 

[video=youtube_share;OrX5hwkXgRQ]http://youtu.be/OrX5hwkXgRQ[/video]


----------



## JackTar (Apr 22, 2012)

veenarm said:


> SA_Goannas is entitled to his opinion as is everyone else, that's no excuse to personally attack him as someone else has done in this thread.



Really? He didn't attack anyone? Wishing injury and or death on motorcycle riders is not an attack? Read the whole thread and try again champ.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 22, 2012)

Fast or lighting fast, that things FUGLY


----------



## JackTar (Apr 22, 2012)

How about this one, did you read that?




SA_Goannas said:


> No sympathy for them, they deserve all they get & then some....



Or this?



SA_Goannas said:


> Hence if me being a 'sicko' is drawing some level of satisfaction from these idiots smashing themselves up & even killing themselves then I am glad to be a 'sicko'. As then there's one less idiot on the road.



Or



SA_Goannas said:


> if I state here what I really hoped happened to him (& others like him) then some of these 'Temporary Australians' are going to get their knickers in a knot. Big time.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 22, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Fast or lighting fast, that things FUGLY



hahaha I don't even think it's that quick, it's just got a working .22mm machine gun strapped to it lol


----------



## dangles (Apr 22, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> Your bike has a very bad back rebound problem by the look of that tyre. You are wasting good money on tyres and losing on lap times.
> It is not melted from riding quick, but from poor bike set up.


Are u talking excessive or insufficient rebound?? It's not melted, it's looks to me like the natural rubber build up on the outside of the tyre from not being laid over far enough. Although its just my interpretation of the pic so I may be wrong


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 22, 2012)

Erebos said:


> What do you mean back rebound? That was dirt test of the bike after a major rebuild of everything.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton


See how you have rubber build up behind the tread, it shouldn't be there. 
This is a pic of my road bike tyre ( yes from riding it at the track ) see how the tyre is clean behind the tread groove that's what you want to see on a good set up bike.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 22, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> See how you have rubber build up behind the tread, it shouldn't be there.
> This is a pic of my road bike tyre ( yes from riding it at the track ) see how the tyre is clean behind the tread groove that's what you want to see on a good set up bike.



Ok is that because of suspension? What would effect that?


Cheers Brenton

I know what you mean now it's because my tires where over inflated for the track 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## browny (Apr 22, 2012)

SA_Goannas said:


> Thanks for clarifying many people's opinion of many motorcyclists. Would you ride like that past a police car? Insert excuses below.....



you know he is on a public road how exactly? you don't notice the large fence behind in the pic' I guess. this could very well be in a complex owned by himself or someone he knows and it's private land with a large private driveway/parking area, this is the case MOST the time since it's dangerous otherwise.


When I was living back in Perth I had a few 'mates' who come to my old man's work for the open private and safe car park an we'd have a fun arvo' safely and out of the way of anyone.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 22, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Ok is that because of suspension? What would effect that?
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton
> ...


Yeah suspension rebound is too slow or too quick you can't tell that from a pic but its easy to get a start in the right direction with a simple test you can do your self with the bike. Mate google tyre reading and put it in youtube as well. Its just too hard for me to tell you over the net.
What tyre pressure where you running and what track is that at?


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 22, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Which club you joining?
> Banditos?
> Hells Angels?
> Gypsy Jokers?
> Comoncheros?



None of those for me, I like hanging around the people from the motorcycle forum I'm on. A heap of us are going for a ride on Sunday:

Black Dog Ride National 1 Day Ride*

Really looking forward to this one, and I'll have to take lots of pics 




Venomous1111 said:


> I don't think that things any where near 1200cc lol



Nope, just a little 250  

I went to a bike show that was run by the Bandidos not long ago, here's the pics from that, plus the bike I want next (first pic).


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 22, 2012)

I wonder how many guns there were...


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't think I want to know


----------



## Erebos (Apr 22, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> Yeah suspension rebound is too slow or too quick you can't tell that from a pic but its easy to get a start in the right direction with a simple test you can do your self with the bike. Mate google tyre reading and put it in youtube as well. Its just too hard for me to tell you over the net.
> What tyre pressure where you running and what track is that at?



I'll pm you thx


Cheers Brenton


----------



## browny (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm having a mid-life crisis and have been since 22? wow think it's time to see the doc about it then, $5,000 for a 'penis extension' haha times it by 10 and add 6 extra cylinders or more then your on your way to mid-life crisis vehicles oh and sorry ladies guess your all after that extension too by the looks


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 23, 2012)

Batanga said:


> Wow, the mid-life crisis crew has a name for people who drive cars.......like normal people. You are one "rad dude".
> 
> And no I don't drive a volvo, nor do I ride a $5000 penis extension to make up for little wang syndrome.



You're just a troll with issues. Take it somewhere else you big keyboard warrior and stop trying to wreck this thread.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 24, 2012)

actually Sa goannas and batanga are the ones who get trolled regularly and there the ones ending up going FFFFFFUUUUUU

there in the cars in this pic


----------



## Sissy (Apr 24, 2012)

Good one Josh! 
Keep it up(right), have fun & stay safe!.. 
I've grown up with a great group of mates riding Tamborine mountain every weekend and my first scrap was on a GSXR 650 going up there at some funtastic pace - my long ponytail also hit the bitumen - my mates behind on their Ducati's said it looked alright - but hey also noticed I was wearing a g at he time lol... 
To those who don't ride or have not grown up riding it's hard to understand that when you are one with the bike there is no fear, they handle, corner, steer and stop as they are supposed too... I have lost many friends on the mountain... 
(Yes it is a public road and great for a Sunday afternoon drive - the road is shared and anyone on that road knows it's there for riders too.) 
Less now that we are older, (& more sensible) now the one's that are left we lose to diseases like cancer RIP Myles, Penny my dearest friends... 
But I tell you those of us who have ridden all of our lives, it get's in your blood and you can get pretty cranky if you haven't been for a ride in a while - 
just like herping it's an addiction... Enjoy and stay safe... 
Josh the "L" plate a bit silly - but you are just testing your limits... don't push it too soon... again have fun & stay safe..
Ducati's go faster... Yellow one's are safer to be seen on... and thats my beautiful daughter modelling my bike... & yes sometimes it lives in my lounge room lol...


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 24, 2012)

Nah, I wasn't testing my limits...
I didn't mean to do it...

I loved it though. 

Does your daughter ride?
Prob not, she looks too young, but does she want to?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 24, 2012)

Arrrggghhhhh!!! All this analytical crap about the reasons why people ride bikes... They ride them because they're exhilarating! Bikes of any sort and capacity are sometimes hard work... like 500km in heavy rain... but mostly they're just fantastically stimulating and pure fun ! I've had sports roadbikes on & off throughout my life, since 1974 actually, when bikes were VERY different and sooo primitive. 12 months ago took the plunge again and bought one capable of reaching 100kph in 2.7 seconds, and a top speed a shade under 300kph. To say that I love riding it at every opportunity is an understatement. I'm 63, and I've had the snide mid-life crisis comments and other crap thrown at me since then. But I couldn't care less - only other riders know what it's about and what we get from our machines. I've done 1000km days with ease on a few occasions, and the sense of weary satisfaction is immense! I like speed, but to suggest that I compromise my own safety or that of others is nonsensical.

I share your joy at the touchdown Josh! Just be sure you only do those things when you know what's ahead of you and you'll have a great motorcycling life .

Not sure that Dukes do go faster however SissysMum 

Jamie


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 24, 2012)

Batanga said:


> Wow, the mid-life crisis crew has a name for people who drive cars.......like normal people. You are one "rad dude".
> 
> And no I don't drive a volvo, nor do I ride a $5000 penis extension to make up for little wang syndrome.



Mid-life crisis crew? That's funny, I'll be 23 this year, I'm certainly not having a mid-life crisis. I only drive my car if I have to, my bike is much more fun, and it's much cheaper. I can get 200kms to tank which I pay little more than $10 for. The social aspect of it is fantastic to, I've met a lot of great people through riding, and in my experience they tend to be nicer than those 'normal' people who drive cars. If you think people ride bikes to make up for 'little wang syndrome' how do you explain all the female riders? You make a lot of assumptions. Is it you who has the little wang since you keep referring to it? 



SissysMum said:


> it get's in your blood and you can get pretty cranky if you haven't been for a ride in a while
> .



Absolutely right, I took my bike out yesterday, I hadn't ridden since Wednesday and I was getting cranky.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 24, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Mid-life crisis crew? That's funny, I'll be 23 this year, I'm certainly not having a mid-life crisis. I only drive my car if I have to, my bike is much more fun, and it's much cheaper. I can get 200kms to tank which I pay little more than $10 for. *The social aspect of it is fantastic to, I've met a lot of great people through riding,* and in my experience they tend to be nicer than those 'normal' people who drive cars. If you think people ride bikes to make up for 'little wang syndrome' how do you explain all the female riders? You make a lot of assumptions. Is it you who has the little wang since you keep referring to it?
> 
> 
> Absolutely right, I took my bike out yesterday, I hadn't ridden since Wednesday and I was getting cranky.



Bike riders nod at each other when they pass each other or stopped at the lights.... tin tops flip each other off lol.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 24, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> I'm 63, and I've had the snide mid-life crisis comments and other crap thrown at me since then




You're one cool poppy!!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 24, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> You're one cool poppy!!



Thanks dude - you're pretty cool yourself if I may say so !

Maybe we APSers should get a group organised to do the MotoGP thing at PI later this year?

Great thread by the way Josh!!!

Jamie


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 24, 2012)

Are any APSers going to the Black Dog ride in Bacchus Marsh this Sunday? I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 24, 2012)

What did you call me Tahlia??


----------



## jahan (Apr 24, 2012)

I wonder how many Black Dog riders will be pulled over, breth/drug tested, photographed, searched,have their bike 
inspected and have them listed as bikers like what happens to other bike clubs ?


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 24, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> What did you call me Tahlia??



Lol 

Check it out:

Black Dog Ride National 1 Day Ride


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 24, 2012)

jahan said:


> I wonder how many Black Dog riders will be pulled over, breth/drug tested, photographed, searched,have their bike
> inspected and have them listed as bikers like what happens to other bike clubs ?




you forgot, *followed into the toilet *have cops ride amongst the pack nearly causing accidents *have every pub/stop on the way informed that if they serve the bikers they will be shut down....

Oh and I guess none will be pulled over as its for a good cause.


----------



## jahan (Apr 24, 2012)

And so much more that can`t be said.
Ride safe Josh.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Arrrggghhhhh!!! All this analytical crap about the reasons why people ride bikes... They ride them because they're exhilarating! Bikes of any sort and capacity are sometimes hard work... like 500km in heavy rain... but mostly they're just fantastically stimulating and pure fun ! I've had sports roadbikes on & off throughout my life, since 1974 actually, when bikes were VERY different and sooo primitive. 12 months ago took the plunge again and bought one capable of reaching 100kph in 2.7 seconds, and a top speed a shade under 300kph. To say that I love riding it at every opportunity is an understatement. I'm 63, and I've had the snide mid-life crisis comments and other crap thrown at me since then. But I couldn't care less - only other riders know what it's about and what we get from our machines. I've done 1000km days with ease on a few occasions, and the sense of weary satisfaction is immense! I like speed, but to suggest that I compromise my own safety or that of others is nonsensical.
> 
> I share your joy at the touchdown Josh! Just be sure you only do those things when you know what's ahead of you and you'll have a great motorcycling life .
> 
> ...



I'm 54 & I agree with most of this and I don't care what goes faster it doesn't matter.I've ridden Dukes ,Hondas,Yamahas,Triumphs.BSA's and Harleys even had a Ural Moto,it's the ride that matters.Stay upright.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 26, 2012)

I love to ride my bike also. 
Please don't start silly arguments in this topic and don't swear.
Thank You


----------



## Erebos (Apr 26, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Thanks dude - you're pretty cool yourself if I may say so !
> 
> Maybe we APSers should get a group organised to do the MotoGP thing at PI later this year?
> 
> ...



That would be a awesome idea Philip island here we come. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## OldSkool (Apr 28, 2012)

View attachment 249632


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 28, 2012)

OldSkool said:


> View attachment 249632


I reckon you would be on ASF forum. 8)


----------



## OldSkool (Apr 28, 2012)

You would be right.


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 28, 2012)

OldSkool said:


> View attachment 249632




That looks awesome. Very close to my personal ideal bike.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 1, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Thanks dude - you're pretty cool yourself if I may say so !
> 
> Maybe we APSers should get a group organised to do the MotoGP thing at PI later this year?
> 
> ...




I'd be in on that.
Have a meet and greet type thing...
I was looking at doing the barry sheen ride... I don't care how I get there, as long as it's on two wheels.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 1, 2012)

I reckon the Phillip Island thing would be great - riders from all over Oz turn up there. I was at the BMW dealer in Perth last year, a couple of weeks before the Moto GP, and there was a pack of about 10 BMW riders in there getting their stuff organised. Could be great fun, and we've got a bit of time to organise...

Jamie


----------



## Jungletrans (May 1, 2012)

*Just a thought*

I read the other day that the NSW law makers have chiseled off a bit more of our civil rights . Any occupation that requires a police check like Tow Truck driver , working with children , Casino worker , crowd controller etc will be excluded to anyone associated with a motor cycle club .


----------



## Busababe (May 3, 2012)

*Parrallels*

Don't let anyone spoil your joy mate.
I have been riding since I was 16. I have only just bought my first snake. Peoples reactions are often the same... "why would a pretty little thing like you want to ride a motor bike??" Now its "why would a girl want a snake??" Because they are beautiful, fascinating creatures and amazing feats of engineering, much like my GSXR!!!
The bikes, the snake, the tats. I am always upsetting someone. 
Just enjoy it and the nay sayers can bite me!!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 3, 2012)

Talkiing like that I may become a "nay sayer"...
:shock:

Sorry, I'll go wash my mouth out.

Yep, I want my next bike to be a GSXR, or maybe a Honda CBR


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 3, 2012)

Steady on there Josh !

J


----------

